# 1961 jc higgins 3 speed



## Metal Militia

hello.  this is my first post here, love the site.  i found this one as is on the curb last year, and i 've finally gotten it detailed.  it's a 1961 jc higgins.  i need to replace the rear tire and the seatclamp bolt.  comments welcome.  thanks, will


----------



## hzqw2l

*Awesome 1961 J. C. Higgins*

Hey Welcome to the show...

Great detail on that bike.  Wish my neighborhood had curbs like yours 

I think that bike is more scarce than any other brand 1961 Lightweight 3-speed, especially in that condition.

Keep up the quest.


----------



## Flat Tire

Very Nice!


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Pretty.
Pretty.
Pretty.


----------



## _bigroad-cafe_

Beatiful Bicycle. Nice Look.


----------



## sjs

*Nice bike!  I need similar decals.*

Nice bike.  I just bought a girls bike like it but not nearly so nice.

Are those original decals?  Does anyone know a source for replacements?  The ones on my bike are very weathered and flaking off.

Steve S.


----------



## Metal Militia

hi sjs and welcome.  my decals are original.  i'm sorry, but i have no idea if these are abailable now.  good luck in your search.


----------



## sjs

Oh well.  Thanks.  I got the bike stripped down last night.  It looks like it's going to be a bit more work than expected.  Both rims are trashed.  The rear hub was dry and feels a bit loose.  The front was so rusted that I almost broke the bolt holding the bars in taking it apart.  It'll still cost less than $100 to get into good shape again but cosmetically it will never look new again.  Oh well -- it'll be nice to have a bike for guests and for short rides around town.  And in this town it'll still get attention 

Thanks for the reply

Steve S.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome MM, you'll find many of us RRB members here also! Except sometimes with slightly different handles (aka Rustinkerer). "Nice bike. I just bought a girls bike like it but not nearly so nice.

Are those original decals? Does anyone know a source for replacements?"
     As far as I've seen, the only JCH decals repopped were for the deluxe balloon Colorflow series. But some printing places can make decals if you can scan a clear image of one.


----------



## thom

That's beautiful. I have one just like it , except not in as good  condition.It rides great.Good find.


----------



## Metal Militia

thanks.  unfortunately, i haven't even touched it since i posted these pics.  i did find a bolt, and a leather tool bag for it.  still need tires.  it also has the most uncomfortable seat i've ever ridden on, i'll have to swap it out to go riding.


----------



## sjs

I wish i were working on your bike   I spent last night lacing on a new rear rim.  I think the rear hub will be ok.  I took good pic's of the decals but just stripped off the decals and cleaned up the frame.  The bottom bracket is done.  The old grease had to be scraped off.  The front stem was so rusted I almost broke the bolt loosening it.  I'm going to order a new rim for the front today.  It'll still be a fun bike when done, but it's still a way off.  

I bought a set of kenda k40's on-line for another bike I had.  They were 37-590 I think.  I had to put about 70 lbs in the tires and let them set over night to get them to seat correctly.  I'm not sure what the story is there...  I bought cheng-shen tires from the local bike shop for this one.

I live close to the downtown and often have guests.  We walk downtown for coffee, movies, lunch, etc, so this is going to be a guest bike.

Enjoy 

Steve S.


----------



## Metal Militia

thanks steve.  i've got another jc mens 3 speed stored away.  nowhere near as nice, no original paint, but complete.  i might be able to sell/part if you're interested.


----------



## SirMike1983

Looks like an Austrian Puch build.


----------



## sjs

Metal Militia said:


> thanks steve.  i've got another jc mens 3 speed stored away.  nowhere near as nice, no original paint, but complete.  i might be able to sell/part if you're interested.




Thanks.  One of these has turned into far more work than expected and I just don't have the time/money to do another.  Even shipping to california would probably be around $60 or more.

Steve S.


----------



## Hankster

I recently located and purchased a matching pair of these, I also found the correct seat for the mens bike. I will begin disassembly, maint, and detailing soon. These 2 bikes are in great shape as is, They should look really nice after going through and detailing.


----------

